# Glue For Styrene to Wood



## PennsyFan

What is a good glue for styrene to wood? Something slower setting would be great for adjusting position and clamping would be great. Thanks for any suggestions!


----------



## CTValleyRR

That's not the easiest joint to make. In my experience, the actual glue used is less important than the prep work. Seal the wood with an acrylic sealant or white glue. Scuff up the styrene with some 400 grit sandpaper to give it some "tooth" to hold the adhesive.

Take these steps, and just about any adhesive will work. Depending on how much setting time you want, thick CA, Gorilla Glue, epoxy, and tacky glue, in increasing order of set time, will all work.


----------



## shaygetz

I use Lok-Tite Quick Gel...it takes a minute or two to set....


----------



## Harvey Kravitz

*Glue For Styrene To Wood*

Whenever I built a wood structure, I would paint or stain the walls. Then I would use Walthers Goo. I apply it with a toothpick, and it holds good and secure. I have built structures over 40 years ago, and they still hold strong.Other times, I would use gel ACC for tiny fittings. You can get that you can get in any good hobby shop.
Harvey Kravitz


----------



## D&J Railroad

The purpose of the joint, i.e. benchwork, fascia mounting, model building construction would be important to know in order to suggest a good adhesive.
For a medium duty application I would suggest a flexible setting caulk. For heavy duty, i.e. benchwork the Gorilla Glue would work fine but don't count on ever taking it apart without tearing up the would surface.


----------



## PennsyFan

I'm building a O scale IHC engine house kit and am bracing the walls with bass.


----------



## CTValleyRR

PennsyFan said:


> I'm building a O scale IHC engine house kit and am bracing the walls with bass.


Since I'm guessing that the IHC kit is made of styrene, perhaps using styrene strip instead of basswood would be a better option. Most hobby retailers sell it.


----------



## Patrick1544

When I built my IHC engine house, I used 1/4" square basswood to brace the inside walls. I glued then to the plastic with Loctite super gel CA. Worked out very well and it's a strong bond.


----------

